# First Day With a Trainer



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Today is the first day I am taking Viktor to a trainer for some basic obedience and to address some of his issues. 

First, let me take a moment to once again thank Lee Hough aka: wolfstraum for all of her wonderful advice at helping Viktor with his recovery.

On Lee's recommendation, I am getting private classes with Kristi Hudak at
Pittsburgh dog obedience training and German Shepherd Dogs . He is a smart boy and learning more every day with just me, but I haven't trained a dog in many years and could use some updated software in the process. 

We shall see how this goes. Wish us luck!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good luck ! keep us updated


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Viktor did great on all his basic commands, except for "down". We need to work on that. 

She brought out a dog and slowly brought him up to us, and Viktor is still a bit dog reactive. We plan to meet again to go over everything and maybe start some tracking.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sounds GOOD!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Thanks Greg! Glad to be of help....that is one of the pluses of the internet and forums....they can bring people together for help and many new friends....You and Viktor will do well working with Kristi, she has been mentored for nearly 2 years by one of the establish top trainers in the country, and is doing a great job with the dogs she is training -pets, problem solving and in schutzhund....we will probably see you eventually at a session with Dean as well down the road.

Lee


----------

